# Wifi partagé : comment savoir si mon voisin surf?



## Nicomaque (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
Voilà, on partage avec mon voisin ma connexion internet (freebox) vu que je lui ai donné la clé wep. Existe t il un moyen de savoir à quel moment il est connecté, par exemple en regardant les ip auxquelles la freebox fournit du débit?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2007)

ben... tu as donné la réponse! il faut accéder au fichier log de la freebox (j'imagine que via l'interface Web de configuration de la box tu dois avoir ce genre de fichier historique) et regarder les IP des machines connectées


----------



## Nicomaque (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse, mais j'avais déja regardé sur ma console de gestion en  ligne sans trouver de fichier log dont tu parles.

Saurais tu m'indiquer dans quelle rubrique regarder? 
Merci!


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2007)

non car je n'ai pas de freebox...mais un freenaute macgéen devrait pouvoir t'indiquer cela!

Je n'imagine pas qu'un routeur WiFi n'ait pas quelque part un fichier historique de son firewall


----------



## Nicomaque (21 Novembre 2007)

Ben, apparemment, personne n'a de réponse, je cherche désespérément depuis qq jours sans succès :rose: 
Le problème est que j'ai une freebox en mode routeur, et que je ne vois pas comment on peut accéder à l'historique des connexions... j'ai bien regardé pourtant!
HELP!


----------



## Nicomaque (4 Décembre 2007)

Toujours pas trouvé la réponse, si qqun passe dans le coin, merci de me faire signe. Merci!


----------



## canibal (4 Décembre 2007)

free ne propose aucun outil de traces via son interface.

malheurusement tu ne pourras pas savoir ni comment ni quand ni avec qui ton voisin se connecte depsui la freebox.

le seusl solution est d'acheter un routeur/point d'accès wifi (wrt54gl par exemple)) que tu adjoindra a ta freebox pour gérer les accès et là tu auras accès a une grande quantité d'information/services sur la gestion de ton réseau...

free a épuré la gestion de sa box... du coup on ne peut que se limiter au stricte minimum...

bon courrage qd meme


----------



## Nicomaque (6 Décembre 2007)

merci pour cette info qui m'évite des recherches stériles!


----------



## sehkmet (7 Décembre 2007)

sinon tu a la solution d'utiliser le logiciel Angry_ipscan mais il existe que sous windows donc a utiliser avec bootcamp il te permet de voir toute les ip qui son conecté a ton reseau local et avec des plugin supplementire tu peu meme fair du sniffing mais la tu rentre dans l'illegal je ne t'en dirais pas plus a ce sujet ....


----------

